# Radial Hot British ToneBone



## BoogieBoy (Feb 4, 2006)

First some Specs : 

LEVEL control: Used to balance the output level between the input drive without altering any of the tonal characteristics. Works somewhat like a master volume on an amplifier. 
HIGH & LOW controls: Post distortion active tone controls that boost or cut from 12 o'clock position 
Low: 
High: 
+/- 14.5 db @ 100Hz 
+/- 10 db @ 4.3kHz 
CONTOUR control: Used in conjunction with the VOICING selector switch, the passive contour control dials in the mid-center frequency for either cut in the V' position or boost in the FAT position. 
DRIVE control: Used in conjunction with the drive gain switch, drive is used to adjust the overall amount of gain to the overdrive circuit. 
TOP END switch: Switch sets the overall tonal character of the Hot British to best match the amp and it's settings. Brighter amps are normally compensated with darker settings. 
Bright: 
Flat: 
Dark: 
Boosts +6dB @ 10kHz 
No boost 
Cuts -6dB @ 1.8kHz 
VOICING switch: Three position switch allows the user to jump to chunky V style scooped rhythms or huge solos in the FAT position. 
Fat: 
Bypass: 
Scooped: 
Mid boost - passive filter 
Flat 
Mid cut - passive filer 
MID BOOST switch: Used to fatten up the sound for more cut and sustain during solos. Also, will fatten up the sound of single coil pick-ups. 
High: 
Medium: 
Bypass: Boosts +12dB @ 620Hz 
Boosts +6dB @ 390Hz 
No boost 
Tube: Standard 12AX7 vacuum tube inside is used in distortion stage to accentuate upper harmonics and warmth. 
Distortion: Proprietary tube hybrid distortion circuit. Wide range of distortion settings may be derived. 
Footswitch: True by-pass with red in/out status LED. 
Power Supply: 15VDC adapter (110V standard - export models available). 
Construction: 14 gauge steel construction with baked enamel coat. 
Standard package: Includes power supply, rubber stick-on feet, owner's manual. 
Size: 6 7/8" W x 4 1/4" D x 2" H (174mm x 108mm x 51mm) 
Weight: 3 lbs 

My views: 

Ease of Use: 10 
It's very easy to get great sounds out of it. Very basic level, eq, and gain knobs like any other distortion pedal. 
The fastest way I found to set it up is to set all the dials at 12 o'clock and all the 3 way switches in the middle. 
Tweak it from there. I went at 1/8th turns ( as much is not needed to alter the Tone ) up or down until a desired sound was met. Finely tuning it to perfection took about 2 hours. 

Sound Quality: 10 
I used this with a 2002 Les Paul Classic Premium Plus loaded with a Seymour Duncan JB Model (bridge) and a Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates (neck). I play through a Roland Cube 30 amp and a Mesa LoneStar ( fer now ).It has a very tubey, warm, and very responsive sound to it. You'd never know my Roland was solid state. It adds a great crunch sound to the LoneStar. I set my amps to the clean channel and use the pedal for the amount of distortion I desire. Chords are very distinct and retained clarity. Overall this pedal leans towards the metal / hard rock end of the spectrum. 

Reliability: 10 
This little unit is built like a small sherman tank. The case is all metal and solidly constructed. The stomp button is rigidly constructed and very responsive and can take a hefty stomp with no ill effects to reach bypass mode. 
I've owned it 6 months and use it steady. 
It has never given me a problem. 

Overall Rating: 10 
I am duelly impressed with this unit and will keep it forever. I tried the Classic ToneBone, but just couldn't get that crunchy metal distorted sound I was after. 
This baby, nails it on the head. Reminds me of a Marshall. Turn the drive up or down to control the distortion and same with the Level knob to control the volume. No need to even touch your amp's dials.I highly recommend it.

Cool thing about the Tbone is that you can 
change the preamp tube [12ax7] to other 
brands to get a different sound. 

Plus the company is located right here 
in Vancouver.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

sounds good, can you lower the gain into ACDC's zone? or is it too hot?
i have been thinking about these two and it is hard to figure which one i would prefer.
i don't focus on any style, i like all knds of music.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Hot British*

I also love most everything about this pedal. But now that I have a Keeley Modded DS-1 I pretty much set the tone bone for my ryhthm sound and for lead boost pump on the DS-1. I'd like to get my hands on the new double version of the Hot British where you can set a ryhthm and lead volume.
Great eq on this pedal, simple and versatile
Ray


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

*internals-->*

11111111111111111


----------



## bryanjetboy (Feb 18, 2006)

*oh yeah -->*

11111111111

1


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the one setting i use on my hot british pretty much covers all the high gain territory i need, and that isn't covered by the two settings on my trimode.

that said, i'm still gonna take a close listen to the plexitube.

-dh


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

these are awesome pedals!


----------

